# Designer/Prepress/Graphics Person needed



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Need someone with experience in the Graphics/prepress field.
at least 2 years experience must be proficient in Quark, Photoshop, Illustrator, Freehand, Acrobat, Apogee.
Troubleshooting expertise in mentioned software, knowledgeable in Prepress & workflows, PDF X-1a formats.

Call me at 714-939-2674

Tevs Yen


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Where's the job located? I may know of someone for you.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Here at Placentia near Brea where the 91 and the 57 meet.

Tevs


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey i do all sorts of that stuff but i live down here in San Diego, here is my website http://www.multitudedesigns.7p.com/index.htm
I will be having my own server pretty soon so right now i am stuck with the free hosting that is what it is at 7P.com


----------

